# What are these vehicles?



## S Unger (Oct 28, 2009)

What are these Small Vehicles?

http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr133/S...oad%20Vehicles/

My wife and I saw them while on a ride in the West Virginia mountains.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 28, 2009)

S Unger said:


> What are these Small Vehicles?
> http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr133/S...oad%20Vehicles/
> 
> My wife and I saw them while on a ride in the West Virginia mountains.


Motorcars, speeders...

NARCOA


----------



## S Unger (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, by the way they all seemed to have unique horns to match each vehicle, and the operators looked as if they were having a great time.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 28, 2009)

S Unger said:


> Thanks, by the way they all seemed to have unique horns to match each vehicle, and the operators looked as if they were having a great time.


Type

rail motorcars

into youtube and enjoy.


----------

